# BBQ Plate and  Garage Sale - Blessing #411



## News Feeder (Jun 10, 2010)

Blessing Lodge #411 will be having a Barbeque Plate sale this Saturday June 12, 2010.


The plates are $7.00 a plate with the trimmings and a Soda and will be sold from 11am - 2pm

Also we will be having a garage sale starting at 7am.


      Date: 
                                    Saturday, 12 June 2010 - 7:00 am - 2:00 pm        


read more



More...


----------

